# prewar Schwinn DX...what's the story???



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a bike out of my arsenal. Unusual thing is the brake lever, pork chop, cranks, handlebars are all stamped with the same numbers. Any idea's on why? Any other bikes out there with similar stampings?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 2, 2017)

I had a 70s bike like this, every thing was stamped with a number, seemed to be for anti theft reasons and or registration purposes.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's another pork chop with stampings. I don't think this was a security thing, but thinking more of a gov't or gov't contractor thing. But that's just a guess.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 2, 2017)

Could be, but if so why not just on one part or the frame if for records purposes. Hitting every part insures it's retrieval even if the bike is parted. Seems to be the logic to me. Plus the bike that had it on it that I had was a local his and hers speedster/breeze pair that I just bought the men's but they both had the stamps, so doubtful it wasn't civilian owned.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm thinking along the lines of what Cody said. When I registered my new 64 Varsity with the City of Mesa the Fireman carved the whole bike up with an engraver matching the number on the license plate. Rims, stem, crank, frame, and bars. Pissed me off.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2017)

wow, luvin' this bike! Delivery or rental fleet maybe?
May be a longshot but:
@cyclingday has The World's Most Interesting Schwinn which I believe is a bona fide Western Union cycle. It's set up in a similar fashion and has those bars. 
Does your bike have any #'s stamped into it, Marty?


----------



## Kansan (Oct 3, 2017)

Will the bike be at the Tex swap on Oct 14th?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2017)

No number stampings on the Western Union bike, but studio lot or factory fleet is kind of what I was thinking as well.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2017)

A for Air Force?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2017)

That's some Mile-a-Minute Mike gearing right there


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 3, 2017)

*Bicycle license before the stickers ... I remember that I went and had a bicycles registered & they stamped my frame like that .. I would guess it was used in a factory somewhere & that it is stamped for inventory like machinery is sometimes for records & inventory purposes .. cool bike .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## Kansan (Oct 3, 2017)

"A " not for Air Force (USAF)
"A" for Audit?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

A for asset?


----------



## Herman (Oct 3, 2017)

maybe "A" for Ace (the Headbadge ) ?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 3, 2017)

This bike was stamped like that Ace


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> I had a 70s bike like this, every thing was stamped with a number, seemed to be for anti theft reasons and or registration purposes.



One of my bikes is punch marked with a center punch. Each part has a different number of marks.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 20, 2017)

I sell kitchen repair parts to federal and state prisons and they will have their own part number system rather than using the OEM part numbers. Not sure if this is the case here.


----------



## Bicycleguy111 (Jan 18, 2019)

I once had a war time straight bar that had the middle tube of the frame stamped like that


----------

